# Mudu Automatic Watches



## grasshopper80

Hi. I have just aquired a 30 jewel MuDu doublematic automatic watch, the very same as my father was given as a present in 1958. I was wondering if anyone had found the manufacturer of these watches as I believe these watches were all smuggled into the UK. excellent watch which I wear every day


----------



## Julian Latham

I across this link just now.


----------



## Mikrolisk

*MuDu*

Brevinex SA / Kurt Dubach

Geneva, Switzerland

made: Clocks, Chronometer, stopwatches, watches

registered at 5. july 1957

Andreas


----------



## johnbaz

I used to wear a MuDu regularly, iwent into work one day, reached up to put my watch into my coat pocket in my top locker, it slipped from my hand and landed on the Quarry tile floor 

The balnce shaft snapped, i have no idea what i did with it after that :search:

John


----------



## Prc

Hello, I'm writing this from Australia. My late Dad left me his Mudu Doublematic 25 jewel gold plated watch which is still working and keeping time to this day. My Mum says he had the watch well before meeting her, which dates the watch back to the early 1950s. I love the watch and will frequently wear it in his remembrance. I have a question regarding adjusting the time on the watch. The adjustment spindle (excuse my terminology) appears to have a slight restriction when rotated in a clockwise direction to adjust the time forward, however, rotates freely when rotated anti clockwise. Is this normal by design, or is something in need of repair. As I've been adjusting the time by rotating the adjuster mostly anti clockwise the end of the adjuster ( the little knurled ****) has come unscrewed of from the adjusting shaft, I am able to screw it back on however, it won't stay on as it always unscrews when rotated anti clockwise. Is this another fault? I would love to have this in proper working order if possible, can anyone provide any advise? Thank you, regards Paul.


----------



## bjohnson

You should take it to a watchmaker (NOT A JEWELER!) to have it serviced.

Your problems will be fixed and it will be good for many more years of normal use


----------



## dobra

I bought a 20 micron gold plated automatic for Â£4 in a charity shop, had kfit serviced, and it now keeps quite good time. Locals say they came into the UK via the French onion sellers on the bicycles, and via Southampton and Bristol dock. Sold in pubs etc.

There is a man who used to have a website, and who owns hundreds of the things, a CD is also available. Sorry, I didn't keep a record of him.

Mike


----------



## Markrlondon

dobra said:


> There is a man who used to have a website, and who owns hundreds of the things, a CD is also available. Sorry, I didn't keep a record of him.


Linked by Julian Latham above.


----------



## john87300

I've had 5 over the years, autos and manuals:














































All 5 gave no problems, and were good to own and were only moved on to make room for more French watches


----------

